# Target Circle



## GSTL2019 (Feb 5, 2019)

How is everyone offering Target circle in their locations? 

My STL is always wanting us to reach 30% daily.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Feb 5, 2019)

Never heard of it


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Feb 5, 2019)

Is this it?


----------



## LUR99 (Feb 5, 2019)

We don't have it and I have never heard of it. Does it replace red cards?


----------



## NKG (Feb 5, 2019)

Target Circle
					

Target Circle




					circle.target.com
				




A little reading for those interested


----------



## a1flow (Feb 5, 2019)

Its a new perks program.  Was being tested in the dallas area and is now expanding to a few more market areas.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 5, 2019)

On the self checkouts there's a button to put your phone number, so I think at the normal registers its going to be just like those other places where the cashiers immediately ask for your phone number.


----------



## Times Up (Feb 5, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/05/business/target-circle-redcard-loyalty-program/index.html
		


So, if you have a RC, you don't get the extra 1% savings (essentially cash back).   Karen isn't going to like that!


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 5, 2019)

So now the benefit of using the RC is only 4%? Woo. Why bother then?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 5, 2019)

As a person who pushes it daily, my script usually asks if they have a REDcard first. If they don't, I remind them that they can save 5% "today and every day" with it, but if they don't want to sign up for a new card, we have a loyalty program called Target Red (gotta start calling it Circle) that gives you back 1% on virtually every purchase!!

They seem to bite after that.

K7 key allows them to sign up from the credit card terminal if you don't want to walk them through the phone app. 

But if you do, Account > Target Circle banner up top hit "Learn More" then "Join the Circle" button.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 5, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> So now the benefit of using the RC is only 4%? Woo. Why bother then?


No, you don't get 1% if you pay with a REDcard. 
RC saves 5% like always. No 1% gift card credit.

All other forms of payment, 1% back on a virtual gift card.


----------



## SeniorAP (Feb 5, 2019)

"Are you interested in joining our Target Circle-jerk program?"


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 5, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> On the self checkouts there's a button to put your phone number, so I think at the normal registers its going to be just like those other places where the cashiers immediately ask for your phone number.


K7 key after you scan the first item or any item after.

Prompts for a cell phone number (on the credit card terminal after accepting the terms of the program and consenting to receiving texts) and texts them a link to get the app. They can continue entering the phone number every time to earn the 1% on non-REDcard purchases but can't redeem the 1% except on the app.

Also, pressing K7 after the guest uses quick chip (inserts payment card before you hit total) will cause the CC machine to forget the card and they'll have to insert their card again (no, they didn't get charged yet).


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 5, 2019)

Right so really the only thing a RC holder now gets is an extra 4%. So unless they beef up the perks of a RC, I don’t see much point in signing up for one anymore (unless you are a target employee and need it to utilize our discount).


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 5, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> Right so really the only thing a RC holder now gets is an extra 4%. So unless they beef up the perks of a RC, I don’t see much point in signing up for one anymore (unless you are a target employee and need it to utilize our discount).


I guess so. It also depends on the guest's interpretation of "saving". Save 5% right now with this card. Or get 1% back for later. 

The 1% has to also be used all at once (unless the transaction is less than what you have available). So if you have $6 and your total is $12, you will be forced to use all $6.


----------



## SoCalMama (Feb 5, 2019)

Anybody going to wager how long it takes for somebody to hack this system the same way that they did with the Red Perks program?

I am just now finishing up the end of my free laundry detergent. I got about 10 of them from Perks (not by hacking, but by scanning it when I bought 3 iPhones).


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 5, 2019)

To earn credit, you scan your Wallet barcode, enter your phone number via the CC machine, or scan your receipt with the app's barcode scanner within 7 days of purchase to earn the 1%. 

I would think since it's based on receipt #, which is codified in the barcode, you can't double dip.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 5, 2019)

SeniorAP said:


> "Are you interested in joining our Target Circle-jerk program?"


... yes.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Feb 5, 2019)

Another “way to save” seems like it will be confusing. Are they going to phase out Cartwheel?


----------



## GSTL2019 (Feb 5, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> Another “way to save” seems like it will be confusing. Are they going to phase out Cartwheel?



No, that’s included.


----------



## GSTL2019 (Feb 5, 2019)

LUR99 said:


> We don't have it and I have never heard of it. Does it replace red cards?



No — we still have red cards but don’t care much about them anymore it’s all about Target circle.


----------



## GSTL2019 (Feb 5, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> So now the benefit of using the RC is only 4%? Woo. Why bother then?



Still 5% but if they use cash or another form of payment other than Target Red they’ll get 1% cash back. It’s for the people who don’t want the card but want something.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Feb 7, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> No, you don't get 1% if you pay with a REDcard.
> RC saves 5% like always. No 1% gift card credit.
> 
> All other forms of payment, 1% back on a virtual gift card.


Ah but for Red Card or Debit holders you can a say in the charities Target donate to. That's a nice perk right?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 7, 2019)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Ah but for Red Card or Debit holders you can a say in the charities Target donate to. That's a nice perk right?


Yes, they get to "vote" on where the money goes. So of the 5% of the profits that Target gives to local non-profits, they can vote how much of that money the charity gets.

There are also some Circle-only promotions they run. For example, right now it's a 5% off one single purchase coupon just for being a Circle member. So it pays off to be part of it even if you have a REDcard.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 5, 2019)

I watched that video a while ago. Is there a spiel we are supposed to use to pitch it? 

It's been live with TMs and I've been pitching it to them. There was a small group of TMs leaving together and the one woman decided she would use her app with her discount for her friends (also TMs) because they don't have the app and she wanted the circle credit. Another woman came through my line from out of state. She is HR. She scanned her mother's and sister's receipts after they paid (no tm discount was applied to them). I'm assuming it is kind of bad.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 5, 2019)

Ummm, yeah, so the training said you cannot let other people use your Circle account for discounts because it allows TMs to profit off of guest purchases. APBP was in my store the other day letting people know it was a fireable offense to let other people use your Cartwheel/Circle.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 5, 2019)

Yeah, I remember that. Did everyone have to do the training or did they just require the advocates?


----------



## SugarSugar (Oct 5, 2019)

What's this "missed purchase" thing on the target circle page where you enter the receipt number? I'm imagining people digging through the trash looking for receipts to get credit for. Good way to abuse the system unless theres some kind of restrictions to it.


----------



## mizl (Oct 5, 2019)

You can scan a receipt up to 7 days after I believe, yeah. I imagine that'll get retracted. Somewhere on workbench there's an "onboarding" thing and an FAQ that I printed out for my front end to peruse, it has suggested methods of talking about it. I'm going in early to put up Circle ISM, I'll see if I can find where I got it.


----------



## NKG (Oct 5, 2019)

"Are you saving 5% with your red card?"

Guest rudely says "No"

" did you know you can save 1% with Target circle? No credit cards and you get the 1% back in a gift card. Just need a number to sign up and a target account to redeem."


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 5, 2019)

mizl said:


> You can scan a receipt up to 7 days after I believe, yeah. I imagine that'll get retracted. Somewhere on workbench there's an "onboarding" thing and an FAQ that I printed out for my front end to peruse, it has suggested methods of talking about it. I'm going in early to put up Circle ISM, I'll see if I can find where I got it.



it's on the Target Circle launch event page as well as the Target Circle process page in Workbench ;-)


----------



## Asuras (Oct 6, 2019)

Question about Target Circle. Let's say you unlink your Redcard from your app. During checking out, when you scan Target Circle, and than use your Redcard after. Do you get both the 1% Reward and 5% discount? Since they are scan/done separately?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 6, 2019)

Don’t forget to go under my profile on spot Circle & turn on the red card as payment, so you don’t have to scan the receipt every time.


----------



## mizl (Oct 6, 2019)

You either get the 5% with your Redcard or the 1% with Circle, doesn't matter if your card is in Wallet or not. I got all the signage (that we got) up but we couldn't put up the door clings - our doors are two-pane, split in the middle, and the clings are for full size glass doors  I was bummed, it was gonna look so cool. The doggos hanging off the checklanes look cute though!

Only other hiccup so far: guest complained that she "had" to sign up because she didn't see the "No thanks!" button and the cashier didn't know it was there. Clarified with my team.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 6, 2019)

It's either-or?  I'll use the discount instead.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 6, 2019)

Also note Cartwheel offers are now target circle offers— circle is required for them.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 6, 2019)

If you already use wallet it should be a seamless transition.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 6, 2019)

my store didnt get any of the transition ism... oops


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 6, 2019)

Some Target circle offers can now also be used for ship to home orders.


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 6, 2019)

sunnydays said:


> my store didnt get any of the transition ism... oops



Or they did and it's sitting on an unsorted signing pallet.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 6, 2019)

If you have a redcard, Circle is basically just renamed Cartwheel, right? Nothing new really, unless you don't have a RC?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 6, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> If you have a redcard, Circle is basically just renamed Cartwheel, right? Nothing new really, unless you don't have a RC?


You do get votes for non profit donations and birthday surprises but pretty much nothing new


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 6, 2019)

This is a big new feature. 

Any offers they saved can now be redeemed by entering the phone number at checkout. 
Say I scanned 30 Circle Offers (formerly Cartwheel offers) and my phone died before the cashier could scan my Wallet. 
Used to be I'm screwed, but now, so long as you have your phone number associated with your Target account, entering your number in the credit card machine will tell POS to apply your saved offers.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 6, 2019)

That's helpful. Now how 'bout an option to email me my receipt?


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 6, 2019)

And it's actually hugely annoying.

I'm in a pilot store and have been dealing with this for quite awhile. I HATE that you can't press total BEFORE the guest either a) puts in their phone number or b) presses 'no thanks'.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 6, 2019)

SigningLady said:


> Or they did and it's sitting on an unsorted signing pallet.



mmmm very possible


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 6, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> And it's actually hugely annoying.
> 
> I'm in a pilot store and have been dealing with this for quite awhile. I HATE that you can't press total BEFORE the guest either a) puts in their phone number or b) presses 'no thanks'.


Yup, it was a way to force the Guest to make an active selection. But it ended up being annoying to us. 

We have lazy cashiers at my store who just tap the No Thanks for them after the first item. How they're not being talked to, I don't know.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 6, 2019)

sunnydays said:


> my store didnt get any of the transition ism... oops


Only 4 folks had the circle shirts on  & no ism signing was up.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 6, 2019)

The less information you give them the more likely they are to sign up. "Put your phone number here to get 1% back" seems to work most of the time.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 6, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Only 4 folks had the circle shirts on  & no ism signing was up.


Signs all over but we Tech TMs didn't get any shirts. I guess because we wouldn't have conversations with guests looking to buy expensive tech and we don't ring people up?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 6, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> Signs all over but we Tech TMs didn't get any shirts. I guess because we wouldn't have conversations with guests looking to buy expensive tech and we don't ring people up?


I asked the SEETL for a few shirts after seeing a GM tm with one, before we supposed to start wearing them.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 6, 2019)

Make sure to only put up the red target circle door clings. They sent an ism correction update today telling people not to put up the white confetti clings and to put the red ones on the far windows so the 2 center windows are clear


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 6, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Only 4 folks had the circle shirts on  & no ism signing was up.



oof. i got most of my shirts (60) out to the team but yeah, double checked with the sd and no ism in the store


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 6, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Make sure to only put up the red target circle door clings. They sent an ism correction update today telling people not to put up the white confetti clings and to put the red ones on the far windows so the 2 center windows are clear



Oops...ours got put up yesterday. Was fun watching confused guests this morning trying to figure out how to get in the building.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 6, 2019)

I hope they eventually give RedCard holders the additional 1% cash back. Doubtful though.


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 6, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Make sure to only put up the red target circle door clings. They sent an ism correction update today telling people not to put up the white confetti clings and to put the red ones on the far windows so the 2 center windows are clear



Too late. Our red ones are on the inside doors. But I did have the SETL take down the white ones before the correction was sent, was too much with it up.


----------



## mizl (Oct 6, 2019)

I had a lot of GM people asking me for a shirt but we got so few in! Like 12 or something? And half of them were XL. I felt bad saying no but I didn't even have enough for my team.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 6, 2019)

Getting ready for a bunch of Karens with RedCards coming to guest service asking “why didn’t I get 1% cash back? I enrolled in Target Circle, I’m entitled to this benefit.”


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 7, 2019)

Scan receipts found on your way to your car in hopes that it gives you 1% more of someone elses stuff


----------



## DBZ (Oct 7, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> That's helpful. Now how 'bout an option to email me my receipt?



Your receipts are now saved to the app AND to target.com! It's not emailed, but you have more that a paper version.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 7, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> That's helpful. Now how 'bout an option to email me my receipt?


Although not exactly the same thing, if you save a card (be it a RedCard or a regular CC/DC) in your account and use it to pay in combination with the Wallet, the Purchases section of your profile has a tab for In-Store or Online purchases that remembers your purchases. 

Not sure if that's the functionality you are after but it's aaite lol.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 7, 2019)

Saw this on Reddit

Now I need this circle jerk t shirt 



			Just a moment...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 7, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Although not exactly the same thing, if you save a card (be it a RedCard or a regular CC/DC) in your account and use it to pay in combination with the Wallet, the Purchases section of your profile has a tab for In-Store or Online purchases that remembers your purchases.
> 
> Not sure if that's the functionality you are after but it's aaite lol.
> 
> ...


don't spend all those rewards in one place


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 8, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> don't spend all those rewards in one place


I had like $25 before they did the whole vacating of the balance in preparation for the national rollout. 😢

It's in a gift card but it's just not the same lol


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 8, 2019)

Today our front end was understaffed. Making a brief explanation of Target Circle, so the guest could either sign up on the POS pad or click "no thanks", definitely slowed things down. It's sometimes hard enough dealing with details like "what price is this", security tags, price match requests or "the sign says" price challenges, and so forth.  Although this was a very busy work shift given we were critically short-handed, I did actually still generate a RedCard signup which I had not anticipated given the "speed bump" aspect of the Target Circle rollout.  Methinks corporate didn't consider that this week's Circle rollout and the "speed bump" added to transactions might slow things down significantly, and add more hours for front-end TMs.


----------



## Staffwoman (Oct 8, 2019)

What training? I was off this weekend. SETL calls for backup. I go up. I can't figure out why it won't total. I had to turn my light on. Great job with the training at my store. No signing up either. Correction, I saw the signs at each register being put up right before I left on Monday at 1:30.


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 8, 2019)

Staffwoman said:


> What training? I was off this weekend. SETL calls for backup. I go up. I can't figure out why it won't total. I had to turn my light on. Great job with the training at my store. No signing up either. Correction, I saw the signs at each register being put up right before I left on Monday at 1:30.


  Another example of ASANT. In our store, training was conducted earlier last week. It was strange that each and every transaction faced the "speed bump" obligating the guest to sign up or press "no thanks". As my work shift progressed, I became more proactive in bringing up Circle with my guests to minimize transaction delays, but had our store not put us through the training, I'd be really confused. Some people with the Target app already had Circle.  Of other guests, about half signed up and about half didn't. 

Some guests may not want "data mining" of their personal shopping habits by store frequent-shopper programs.  Many retailers today pressure their customers into using frequent-shopper programs, and in many cases stores will not allow customers to obtain advertised sale prices unless they enroll in their store's program.  (Target Circle is not that restrictive at this time).  Walmart and Trader Joes have resisted this frequent-shopper-program trend, so they doubtless attract many "I don't want to be tracked by Big Brother" customers.  However, unless you are paying your bill with paper currency and coins, big stores including Walmart and Trader Joes can and do track all purchases associated with a specific credit or debit card, so they can use that info for some types of data mining allowed by card issuer's privacy policies.


----------



## Staffwoman (Oct 8, 2019)

jackandcat said:


> Another example of ASANT. In our store, training was conducted earlier last week. It was strange that each and every transaction faced the "speed bump" obligating the guest to sign up or press "no thanks". As my work shift progressed, I became more proactive in bringing up Circle with my guests to minimize transaction delays, but had our store not put us through the training, I'd be really confused. Some people with the Target app already had Circle.  Of other guests, about half signed up and about half didn't.
> 
> Some guests may not want "data mining" of their personal shopping habits by store frequent-shopper programs.  Many retailers today pressure their customers into using frequent-shopper programs, and in many cases stores will not allow customers to obtain advertised sale prices unless they enroll in their store's program.  (Target Circle is not that restrictive at this time).  Walmart and Trader Joes have resisted this frequent-shopper-program trend, so they doubtless attract many "I don't want to be tracked by Big Brother" customers.  However, unless you are paying your bill with paper currency and coins, big stores including Walmart and Trader Joes can and do track all purchases associated with a specific credit or debit card, so they can use that info for some types of data mining allowed by card issuer's privacy policies.



I never used Cartwheel myself and never have time on the clock to teach myself what the benefits are. Circle is the same way. Unless I'm given time out 9f my workload, all I'm doing is telling the guest to either put in their phone number or hit no thanks. If they have any questions, I'll turn on my light.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 8, 2019)

jackandcat said:


> Today our front end was understaffed. Making a brief explanation of Target Circle, so the guest could either sign up on the POS pad or click "no thanks", definitely slowed things down. It's sometimes hard enough dealing with details like "what price is this", security tags, price match requests or "the sign says" price challenges, and so forth.  Although this was a very busy work shift given we were critically short-handed, I did actually still generate a RedCard signup which I had not anticipated given the "speed bump" aspect of the Target Circle rollout.  Methinks corporate didn't consider that this week's Circle rollout and the "speed bump" added to transactions might slow things down significantly, and add more hours for front-end TMs.


What about 4 call offs front end Monday night


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 8, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> What about 4 call offs front end Monday night



I'm surprised your front end had 4 people TO call out Monday night


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Oct 8, 2019)

The enhancing guest loyalty training was only for guest advocates up front. An additional hour was given to the service and engagement workcenter for each advocate your store has. Why EVERYONE wasn’t made to do it, idk. But yes, not being able to hit total before the guest selects to enter their digits or no thanks is annoying.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 8, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Make sure to only put up the red target circle door clings. They sent an ism correction update today telling people not to put up the white confetti clings and to put the red ones on the far windows so the 2 center windows are clear


The White are still up at my store. I thought that it looked weird to have it 100% covered.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 8, 2019)

NewKidGSTL said:


> The enhancing guest loyalty training was only for guest advocates up front. An additional hour was given to the service and engagement workcenter for each advocate your store has. Why EVERYONE wasn’t made to do it, idk. But yes, not being able to hit total before the guest selects to enter their digits or no thanks is annoying.



technically that training is for everyone, there’s a button you click at the beginning if you’re not a GA that gives you a shortened version


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 8, 2019)

this article in the USA Today









						Target Circle guide: Here's what you need to know about the new shopper loyalty program
					

Target Circle is now available at all stores nationwide and replaces Cartwheel with additional perks. Plus, why was Will Smith at Target?



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2019)

when a store goes overboard promoting circle


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 8, 2019)

I got a t shirt. I'm happy. I talked it up but actually was surprised to find most people knew all about it.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 8, 2019)

I was very happy to get the shirt it’s so cute


----------



## Marvin Martian (Oct 8, 2019)

I went up for back-up today and I had no idea why the total would not work right away. Called over the SEL and he was like " We showed you guest advocates how to work this." Told him I am a GM team member and don't ring register that often. So the cashier in the next lane took time out to let me know how it works.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 8, 2019)

There needs to be some huddles with the sales floor teams so they can be told about this update. I'm sure most stores won't though.

About half of my guests entered their mobile number. I got two red cards today. One was a spur of the moment sign up and the other planned to come in and sign up. Neither one of them had the app on their phone. About 3/4 of the way into my shift, I was so relieved when my SETL put me on SCO. I was sooooo done with talking so much to everyone. 

I added some offers to my cartwheel and when I went to the register (SCO), I entered my phone #. At first I thought the offers were not showing up, but they were applied when I hit the total button, so people can choose their offers on a PC and enter the number at the POS and get the deals which is really nice.


----------



## Mrc82 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi! So if the guest doesn't have the target app or does not want to download it, how then will they redeem their 1% later? If they have the app then their votes and savings is both easy to access and view able anytime.... how do they find out how much they have and then how do they use their savings when they are only entering their number in at checkout?


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 8, 2019)

Yeah...my question is similar. Will they get circle/cartwheel deals if they only input their phone number? Or is that solely for the 1%?


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 8, 2019)

They can log into their target account at Target.com either on a computer or from their phone. When they initially sign up with their phone number they get a text prompting them to create a target.com account, you have to have one to join circle. And yes circle deals are tied to your phone number so to redeem them you either scan your wallet barcode or enter your phone number they both work.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 9, 2019)

But if they don’t know bedding is 20% off if they use circle (ala the old cartwheel where you had to add the offer or scan the item barcode to see if there was a cartwheel offer), would a guest get it automatically just by inputting their phone number at the register? 

In other words, do the deals now automatically load or does the guest still have to “work” to get them? If that makes sense...


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 9, 2019)

Marvin Martian said:


> I went up for back-up today and I had no idea why the total would not work right away. Called over the SEL and he was like " We showed you guest advocates how to work this." Told him I am a GM team member and don't ring register that often. So the cashier in the next lane took time out to let me know how it works.



man its not that i dont believe you but my instinct is to call bullshit because how does an setl not know the people in their own workcenter. are they new??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 9, 2019)

Target Circle
					

Signs all over but we Tech TMs didn't get any shirts. I guess because we wouldn't have conversations with guests looking to buy expensive tech and we don't ring people up?  I asked the SEETL for a few shirts after seeing a GM tm with one, before we supposed to start wearing them.




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 9, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> But if they don’t know bedding is 20% off if they use circle (ala the old cartwheel where you had to add the offer or scan the item barcode to see if there was a cartwheel offer), would a guest get it automatically just by inputting their phone number at the register?
> 
> In other words, do the deals now automatically load or does the guest still have to “work” to get them? If that makes sense...


You still have to add the offers to your list to be able to redeem them sadly


----------



## happygoth (Oct 9, 2019)

sunnydays said:


> man its not that i dont believe you but my instinct is to call bullshit because how does an setl not know the people in their own workcenter. are they new??


To give the benefit of the doubt, perhaps they did not recognize the voice?


----------



## Marvin Martian (Oct 9, 2019)

sunnydays said:


> man its not that i dont believe you but my instinct is to call bullshit because how does an setl not know the people in their own workcenter. are they new??



Truthfully he has a short man Napoleon complex. He knows I work the floor.


----------



## TheProfessor (Oct 9, 2019)

I just came back to work yesterday after a long weekend off and I had to deal with the register holding me hostage with the prompt until I had the conversation with the customer about Target Circle. Then I could total. After that, I started asking them way before totaling because that prompt is annoying.


----------



## Mrc82 (Oct 9, 2019)

Okay so after they initially enter their phone number into the card reader and it sends them a link to sign up for the target account, how will they then redeem their 1% later at the register? If they don’t have the app On their phone I mean. So say a week later the guest comes back in after joining and initially getting 1% off a 500.00 cart... they enter their number into the key pad again... does the 1% they previously banked come up on the key pad asking them if they want to redeem it in the current transaction?


----------



## kadahi951 (Oct 9, 2019)

SETL here. A lot of my advocates are not thrilled with this new rollout and guests seem annoyed with the extra step at the pinpad. When I tell the advocates to overly simplify it and just tell the guest "Put your number in for some exclusive rewards" as they are ringing up, this has made it easier so they don't feel like they are spewing a lot of information to their guests. 

How are you guys feeling with this new launch and how are you getting your teams more involved?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 9, 2019)

Merge








						Target Circle
					

How is everyone offering Target circle in their locations?   My STL is always wanting us to reach 30% daily.




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 10, 2019)

merger


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 10, 2019)

Is selecting deals on the website easy to find, and is the barcode the same? I couldn't find cartwheel on the site, had to google the link, but I'm sure the name change made the link stop working.


----------



## Mrc82 (Oct 10, 2019)

Advocates at my store are hating it as well but most of our guest are listening and not getting annoyed by the enter your number or no thanks at the key pad. Our advocates feel like there is not enough time in a single transaction to speak on red card, circle (formerly cartwheel) offers, and the benefits of putting int their number to be part of Circle. I think once everyone gets use to the change it will become easier for them..... i hope so at least


----------



## Mrc82 (Oct 10, 2019)

The cartwheel offers and how they work are the same.... just called Circle offers now. The added bonus with signing up is the 1% ... the birthday coupon.... the opportunity to vote.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 10, 2019)

Mrc82 said:


> Advocates at my store are hating it as well but most of our guest are listening and not getting annoyed by the enter your number or no thanks at the key pad. Our advocates feel like there is not enough time in a single transaction to speak on red card, circle (formerly cartwheel) offers, and the benefits of putting int their number to be part of Circle. I think once everyone gets use to the change it will become easier for them..... i hope so at least



beginning of interaction, after greeting and pleasantries: “do you have any circle offers or 1% rewards to redeem?”

near end of transaction: “saving 5% off with your redcard today?”

just keep it simple


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 10, 2019)

Where on the website is the bar code?  I found the offers, I found the dashboard, but I can't find the bar code.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 10, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Where on the website is the bar code?  I found the offers, I found the dashboard, but I can't find the bar code.



It's in the app. Just click Wallet in the nav menu on the bottom.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 10, 2019)

But where is it on the website?  Where is the barcode so that I can print it out for my family members to use when they aren't glued to my side - which could be done with Cartwheel.  Is it gone, or just hiding really well on the website?


----------



## SugarSugar (Oct 10, 2019)

Does the 1% rewards come in form of a gift card and when exactly can you redeem (is there a minimum amount required or certain date can be used)? Does it work on certain items?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 10, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But where is it on the website?  Where is the barcode so that I can print it out for my family members to use when they aren't glued to my side - which could be done with Cartwheel.  Is it gone, or just hiding really well on the website?


People actually used that...?


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 10, 2019)

SugarSugar said:


> Does the 1% rewards come in form of a gift card and when exactly can you redeem (is there a minimum amount required or certain date can be used)? Does it work on certain items?


No it is on your circle barcode.  After a $10 purchase, I saw a $0.10 under circle earnings and it gives me the option to apply that as a form of payment for the next purchase or I can let it accrue.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 10, 2019)

> But where is it on the website? Where is the barcode so that I can print it out for my family members to use when they aren't glued to my side - which could be done with Cartwheel. Is it gone, or just hiding really well on the website?


If you have the offer saved in your app then if a family member puts in the mobile number associated with the account, it should apply the available added offers to the transaction without the barcode.  Same if you added the offers then your phone dies.  Your phone number should link to the currently added offers.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 11, 2019)

SallyHoover said:


> If you have the offer saved in your app then if a family member puts in the mobile number associated with the account, it should apply the available added offers to the transaction without the barcode.  Same if you added the offers then your phone dies.  Your phone number should link to the currently added offers.


Your phone has a record, so if your phone does your phone can pull it up....huh? Dead battery is dead battery. Unless you have a zombie phone.

And the barcode is really helpful if you have a family member addicted to Starbucks or shopping for you - they have access to your exclusive offers.  And the physical barcode was tied to your exclusive offers but not your TM number, so no inappropiate discount.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 11, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Your phone has a record, so if your phone does your phone can pull it up....huh? Dead battery is dead battery. Unless you have a zombie phone.
> 
> And the barcode is really helpful if you have a family member addicted to Starbucks or shopping for you - they have access to your exclusive offers.  And the physical barcode was tied to your exclusive offers but not your TM number, so no inappropiate discount.


Your phone number is like the barcode.  You don't have a zombie phone.  It has what the barcode has.  Just like before when you printed out the barcode you had to select and upload the offers with a computer or phone.  If your circle has your team member info now it will be in the bar code as well as your phone number.  If you have a circle account that doesn't know you are a team member then your phone number won't know either.   

Or you can have your family sign up themselves so target can get their data in exchange for the 1% and "exclusive" offers.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 11, 2019)

SallyHoover said:


> Your phone number is like the barcode.  You don't have a zombie phone.  It has what the barcode has.  Just like before when you printed out the barcode you had to select and upload the offers with a computer or phone.  If your circle has your team member info now it will be in the bar code as well as your phone number.  If you have a circle account that doesn't know you are a team member then your phone number won't know either.
> 
> Or you can have your family sign up themselves so target can get their data in exchange for the 1% and "exclusive" offers.


Wait we can now use our ™ number with our phone number? That’s fantastic!!!! Does it pull in weekly ad coupons (assuming they’re added to barcode?)


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 11, 2019)

I feel listened to - not.

I did not have to add any offers prior to printing the barcode. Any offers added after worked with the already printed barcode, I did not have to print a new one. My family didn't shop enough to receive the special offers, so the only way to receive the occasional 20% off Starbucks drinks was my Cartwheel.

So, now that it's rebranded, where can I get the barcode for printing?


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Wait we can now use our ™ number with our phone number? That’s fantastic!!!! Does it pull in weekly ad coupons (assuming they’re added to barcode?)


I am not sure about that.  I always have my phone and am always adding offers last minute but my understanding was that the phone number once verified should link to your circle account and everything including offers that have been added and tm discount on the app should apply.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 11, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I feel listened to - not.
> 
> I did not have to add any offers prior to printing the barcode. Any offers added after worked with the already printed barcode, I did not have to print a new one. My family didn't shop enough to receive the special offers, so the only way to receive the occasional 20% off Starbucks drinks was my Cartwheel.
> 
> So, now that it's rebranded, where can I get the barcode for printing?


Perhaps the answer is you can't because Target doesn't want your family and friends  to use offers meant for someone who uses it more.  Or perhaps your phone number will act exactly the same as scanning the barcode.  You will have to test that one out to see.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 11, 2019)

actually from 1 minute search of circle.target.com   Then show offers in collection  and then top right corner "redeem saved offers" and a print or scan this barcode comes up on the right corner.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 11, 2019)

SallyHoover said:


> Or perhaps your phone number will act exactly the same as scanning the barcode.



that’s exactly how it works. i’m not sure why one would want a barcode on a piece of paper (which IS still an option) when keying in the phone number would be a lot faster, and no chance of losing that paper.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 11, 2019)

Target doesn't want my household, my husband that shares my bed and my daughter that takes my shower time and sometimes buys the household groceries, from using my exclusives for the household? Target wants me rushed instead of sedating my daughter with exclusive Starbucks and hot dogs while I shop and wants to inconvenience me by making me run back and forth to food Avenue to pay.

And Target didn't want this so much they made an easy to print barcode for the website for Cartwheel.


----------



## PackAndCry (Oct 11, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I feel listened to - not.
> 
> I did not have to add any offers prior to printing the barcode. Any offers added after worked with the already printed barcode, I did not have to print a new one. My family didn't shop enough to receive the special offers, so the only way to receive the occasional 20% off Starbucks drinks was my Cartwheel.
> 
> So, now that it's rebranded, where can I get the barcode for printing?


Target Circle - Http://circle.target.com, click Redeem on the right side of the screen. I think that's the same barcode that the Cartwheel site used to give.

I'm not sure why nobody else knew that.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks. 🙂


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Oct 11, 2019)

So guests can link a non RedCard debit or credit card to Wallet and earn 1% back now, but will they still earn votes?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 11, 2019)

BullseyeBabe said:


> So guests can link a non RedCard debit or credit card to Wallet and earn 1% back now, but will they still earn votes?


Everyone earns 1 vote per purchase


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 11, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> Target Circle - Http://circle.target.com, click Redeem on the right side of the screen. I think that's the same barcode that the Cartwheel site used to give.
> 
> I'm not sure why nobody else knew that.


Holy crap they hid the barcode.

If anyone else is looking for it, click on the gray text "Redeem Saved Offers" directly under your name in the upper right corner.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 11, 2019)

I am so sick of talking about target circle. This is annoying,


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 11, 2019)

I lowkey kind of love Target Circle. I can just surf the deals at home, add everything in market that I _might_ buy soon, and put my phone number in at the register for the deals if I do buy those groceries. Easy peasy. The only thing that sucks is that you can only save 50 deals at a time.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 11, 2019)

^^ you didn't have this option when it was Cartwheel? You should've.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 11, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> ^^ you didn't have this option when it was Cartwheel? You should've.



Not the phone number option.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 11, 2019)

@Anelmi is right, Cartwheel worked that exact same way. 50 offers, you can add through your web browser or phone app.

But they did get sneaky about finding the Cartwheel web page about a year ago, I had to type the website address directly rather than clicking links.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 11, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Not the phone number option.


We cross posted. How is saving offers before coming in and using your phone or printed bar code different from saving offers before coming in and using your phone number that different?


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 11, 2019)

Target Circle [the Drain]


----------



## DBZ (Oct 11, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I lowkey kind of love Target Circle. I can just surf the deals at home, add everything in market that I _might_ buy soon, and put my phone number in at the register for the deals if I do buy those groceries. Easy peasy. The only thing that sucks is that you can only save 50 deals at a time.



Yeah I love that part too. I think I've spent 30 hours talking about Target Circle today. I might have nightmares of the target logo growing sharp teeth and coming to shred my brain.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 11, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> We cross posted. How is saving offers before coming in and using your phone or printed bar code different from saving offers before coming in and using your phone number that different?



It's different for me because I don't take my phone into the store when on the clock. So the phone number option makes it easier for me to shop on lunch or after work.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 11, 2019)

Btw, what safeguards are there to keep someone from using someone else's phone number and using the entire gift card balance for the transaction?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 11, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Btw, what safeguards are there to keep someone from using someone else's phone number and using the entire gift card balance for the transaction?


Phone number doesn’t apply payment


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 12, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Btw, what safeguards are there to keep someone from using someone else's phone number and using the entire gift card balance for the transaction?


There’s a grocery store near me that uses an extremely similar rewards system but you get 2% on their owned brands on top of the normal 1% on everything. With theirs you have to activate the rewards in your app before it’ll work with your phone number but the “coupons” work whenever


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 12, 2019)

But what about " Yes, I want to use 'my' $1 gift card on 'my' account towards this purchase."  Is there a safeguard?


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 12, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> There’s a grocery store near me that uses an extremely similar rewards system but you get 2% on their owned brands on top of the normal 1% on everything. With theirs you have to activate the rewards in your app before it’ll work with your phone number but the “coupons” work whenever


That would be a great way for Target to promote owned brands. 2%.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 12, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But what about " Yes, I want to use 'my' $1 gift card on 'my' account towards this purchase."  Is there a safeguard?


Do you not have to add them in the app first?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 13, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But what about " Yes, I want to use 'my' $1 gift card on 'my' account towards this purchase."  Is there a safeguard?





Amanda Cantwell said:


> Do you not have to add them in the app first?



No payment of any kind will activate in any shape, form, or fashion from entering the phone # into the credit card terminal. Thus, there's no need to safeguard any $x value of any kind.

*All that your phone number entry does:*

If you saved Circle Offers to your account via the app or the website (including manufacturer's coupons offered through Circle Offers), at checkout, these will be applied.
If your form of payment does not include a RedCard in this transaction whatsoever (if a RedCard is used even partially, you get nothing), 1% of the pre-tax amount due will be credited to your Circle Earnings.
Give you a vote for every purchase you make.
That's it


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 13, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> No payment of any kind will activate in any shape, form, or fashion from entering the phone # into the credit card terminal. Thus, there's no need to safeguard any $x value of any kind.
> 
> *All that your phone number entry does:*
> 
> ...


What about weekly ad coupons saved to barcode and ™ discount though


----------



## JsmnXX (Oct 14, 2019)

SallyHoover said:


> If you have the offer saved in your app then if a family member puts in the mobile number associated with the account, it should apply the available added offers to the transaction without the barcode.  Same if you added the offers then your phone dies.  Your phone number should link to the currently added offers.


No, putting in the phone number just gets you the target circle 1% cash back if you aren’t using a redcard. Simply entering the phone number will not apply all the coupons, discounts, payments, etc that are saved under Wallet. We actually have to scan the barcode for that.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 14, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> No, putting in the phone number just gets you the target circle 1% cash back if you aren’t using a redcard. Simply entering the phone number will not apply all the coupons, discounts, payments, etc that are saved under Wallet. We actually have to scan the barcode for that.



then someone should probably tell the people who design the app and the website and all the documentation on workbench which says stuff that is completely different :]


----------



## JsmnXX (Oct 14, 2019)

I don’t remember ever being told that entering your number could get everything from the wallet. Not even in the training. If that were true, people who had their redcard saved in their wallet would be able to just put in their phone number and it would automatically pay. But that isn’t the case


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 14, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> No, putting in the phone number just gets you the target circle 1% cash back if you aren’t using a redcard. Simply entering the phone number will not apply all the coupons, discounts, payments, etc that are saved under Wallet. We actually have to scan the barcode for that.


Nope it does work. Seen it many times.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 14, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Nope it does work. Seen it many times.


Can someone go to WB and see if there’s a list of specifically what does and doesn’t apply?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 14, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What about weekly ad coupons saved to barcode and ™ discount though


No, coupons are additional step and aren't redeemable here.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 14, 2019)

i will check when i get in tomorrow afternoon, amanda


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 14, 2019)

The Circle page tells you that you can enter your phone number to redeem offers. It also says you can activate the 1% gift card. Guess that is new lol. Oops. 

Wording clearly says the number can do both, the 1% earnings specifically if you turn on the little switch.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 14, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> 1% cash back


🤦‍♂️ stop saying cash back - this drives Guests away from the program like a conversation about animal rights at a barbecue. 

Cash back implies credit card. They get no cash. It's digital funds. ☹️


----------



## JsmnXX (Oct 14, 2019)

And the earning doesn’t even apply to people with a red card which is the majority of guests so I think adding the phone number is pretty pointless. If someone has an offer I can just scan the wallet


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 14, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> And the earning doesn’t even apply to people with a red card which is the majority of guests so I think adding the phone number is pretty pointless. If someone has an offer I can just scan the wallet


The majority of guests do not have red cards.


----------



## JsmnXX (Oct 14, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> The majority of guests do not have red cards.



At my store they do


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 14, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> And the earning doesn’t even apply to people with a red card which is the majority of guests so I think adding the phone number is pretty pointless. If someone has an offer I can just scan the wallet


That's fine. The phone number or the Wallet, but Target wants one or the other. 

Even with a RedCard, if they want to use the Circle Offers (formerly Cartwheel), they have to join this program anyway.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 14, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> And the earning doesn’t even apply to people with a red card which is the majority of guests so I think adding the phone number is pretty pointless. If someone has an offer I can just scan the wallet


I believe the average usage rate is somewhere around 25% (someone hop in and correct me if I’m wrong). You may notice more RCs but the likelihood your store has over 50% pentration is low AFAIK


----------



## DBZ (Oct 14, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> No, putting in the phone number just gets you the target circle 1% cash back if you aren’t using a redcard. Simply entering the phone number will not apply all the coupons, discounts, payments, etc that are saved under Wallet. We actually have to scan the barcode for that.



It will apply offers you have selected. It will not apply your TM discount. I tested this after rollout.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 14, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> At my store they do



guarantee you they dont


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 14, 2019)

The screenshot says entering the phone number allows for the gift card earnings to be used. So what keeps Jane from using Bob's number and use his earnings?


----------



## JsmnXX (Oct 14, 2019)

sunnydays said:


> guarantee you they dont


My store is a super target in a pretty rich city. Idk if that might have anything to do with it. But for me, after a 7 hour shift the number of people who use a card other than a redcard can be counted on my fingers. Maybe max 20. But the point is a lot of people already have a redcard. Minimum 50 % of customers


----------



## DBZ (Oct 14, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> At my store they do



Are you an advocate? On your next shift, you should keep a little tally.  A piece of paper - RC - non RC - cash. It would be interesting.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 14, 2019)

DBZ said:


> Are you an advocate? On your next shift, you should keep a little tally.  A piece of paper - RC - non RC - cash. It would be interesting.


I thought I saw this sort of data in MPM once. Maybe not a breakdown of each possible payment type, but at least a data point showing what percentage of transactions were paid with RC.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 14, 2019)

its in greenfield


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> The screenshot says entering the phone number allows for the gift card earnings to be used. So what keeps Jane from using Bob's number and use his earnings?


Bob has to select ahead of time he wants his earnings applied


----------



## Chunk Dog (Oct 14, 2019)

Most of the time when it's really busy, I do a price inquiry for the first item I'm going to scan, and then K1 to sell the item, to get rid of the pin pad prompt. Then scan the rest of the items as normal. If any guests ask about the prompt not being there, I just let them know they can add the receipt afterwards.


----------



## mizl (Oct 14, 2019)

I tried this out on Friday - went into my app, selected I'd like to use my however many cents toward my next purchase, and then had a cashier ring me up for some gum and put my phone number in (instead of scanning Wallet). It took off the cents I had saved. It did not do my TM discount as well, someone was saying it did that, it's only for Circle stuff. Theoretically for guests using Circle on their PCs at home, someone could enter their phone number and apply that to their own purchase between the guest marking it and getting to the store and using it, but that seems unlikely...


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 18, 2019)

Could those of you at Target stores close to Canada - i.e. Buffalo, Detroit, Bellingham - advise if Canadians are successfully setting up Target Circle?  The Target App is unavailable for Canadian smartphones.  However, it appears that we can sign up Canadian guests with their Canadian smartphone numbers for Circle.  But when our Canadian guest clicks the text-message Circle verification link, does the system allow them to complete the Target online account profile to fully activate their Circle dashboard and Circle offers?  If they can set up the online profile, at minimum they can access Circle via the web, select Circle offers, and bring a printed bar code for their Circle account and/or input their smartphone number.

Seattle-area Target stores do receive some Canadian guests, and I imagine our TMs at stores closer to Canada would be knowledgeable on this topic. Any help you can provide would be appreciated! 💲


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 18, 2019)

As an Advocate in the Seattle area, I notice that well over one-fourth of all transactions - maybe higher - involve a travel rewards card. Alaska Air is headquartered locally, and the Alaska Air card seems to be the most common card used by guests in our store.  Along with airline rewards cards for United, Delta, and so forth, those guests are absolutely married to those cards.  

When I discuss the Redcard with airline rewards card guests, they almost always say they prefer their airline miles and trips.  I just say "thank you" and drop the subject.  In the past I've tried to convince these guests to try the Redcard, but the airline card users will just talk your ear off about various exotic vacations and trips.  Airline card users tend to make rather large purchases, so it's better to just smile and focus on a great guest experience at that point.

My educated guess about payment types I'm seeing in our very busy store:
25% - Visa/Amex/Mastercard travel rewards cards for Alaska Air, United, Delta etc
25% - *debit cards* from various banks - Visa/Mastercard (Bank of America, BECU, Wells Fargo are the most common)
15% - other Visa/Amex/Mastercard/Discover *credit cards* and "*gift cards*"
15% - Redcard - a *big* increase over a couple of years ago. 
10% - cash
 10% - Target gift cards 

So for us, Circle is a lure for the approximately 85% in our local region who don't use Redcards.  Get them accustomed to Circle and possibly we can up-sell them to Redcards. Our store has done a fabulous job of increasing Redcard usage, and Seattle area Target guests perhaps are more frequent fliers than those living in the Midwest, Rocky Mountains, or South.

Finally, we have very few payments via paper checks.


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 30, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> My store is a super target in a pretty rich city. Idk if that might have anything to do with it. But for me, after a 7 hour shift the number of people who use a card other than a redcard can be counted on my fingers. Maybe max 20. But the point is a lot of people already have a redcard. Minimum 50 % of customers


  You're definitely in a different area of the country than the Seattle area.  Airline reward cards - Visa, Amex, Mastercard - by far are the #1 payment type in our store, probably 30% or more of all guests. They tend to spend more than other guests as well. Our team has worked really hard to bump redcards up to around 15% of guests, quite an accomplishment given our area is HQ to Amazon, Alaska Air, Costco, Nordstrom, Starbucks and other firms which issue their own rewards cards. Since those companies are HQ'd here and have a huge local employee base, plus people here probably fly more often than in other parts of America, it's hard for the target redcard to compete.


----------



## JsmnXX (Oct 30, 2019)

jackandcat said:


> You're definitely in a different area of the country than the Seattle area.  Airline reward cards - Visa, Amex, Mastercard - by far are the #1 payment type in our store, probably 30% or more of all guests. They tend to spend more than other guests as well. Our team has worked really hard to bump redcards up to around 15% of guests, quite an accomplishment given our area is HQ to Amazon, Alaska Air, Costco, Nordstrom, Starbucks and other firms which issue their own rewards cards. Since those companies are HQ'd here and have a huge local employee base, plus people here probably fly more often than in other parts of America, it's hard for the target redcard to compete.


My area is HQ to target


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 30, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> My area is HQ to target


that would explain it-- you probably get a lot of off duty TMs?


----------



## Code orange (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome! We have a thread for Circle. 








						Target Circle
					

How is everyone offering Target circle in their locations?   My STL is always wanting us to reach 30% daily.




					www.thebreakroom.org
				




Mods pls merge ❤️


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 7, 2019)

Does anyone know how or if guests can get Circle savings if they forgot to scan their barcode in the app or enter their phone number? I thought there was a way for guests to scan their receipt after making a purchase after the fact to get their savings but I haven't found any information on that. Please let me know if I've been misinformed or if guests really can save after-the-fact.


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 7, 2019)

they can go to the target circle website


----------



## SallyHoover (Nov 7, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> Does anyone know how or if guests can get Circle savings if they forgot to scan their barcode in the app or enter their phone number? I thought there was a way for guests to scan their receipt after making a purchase after the fact to get their savings but I haven't found any information on that. Please let me know if I've been misinformed or if guests really can save after-the-fact.


I think they can earn their 1% if not using a redcard but they wouldn't retroactively get any loaded discounts or coupons.


----------



## mizl (Nov 9, 2019)

Scan the receipt in the Target app or I believe they can put in the receipt ID on the website, up to 7 days after


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 12, 2019)

Noticed today for online orders you get a vote for every shipment, rather than every order. So if an order is broken up in multiple shipments, you get multiple votes. Not sure if this is a bug, probably lazy development.


----------

